
SSH browser with rsync transfer engine - bonhardcomp
http://bonhardcomputing.com/rsync-client/
======
polygot
Looks interesting!

I had a pain point a few days ago when I had to delete a few thousand files
from my VPS over SFTP (it took forever.) This project looks like it could help
out a lot in that regard because it uses rsync, which should be much faster
than FTP's method of deleting the files one by one.

~~~
warrenm
if you had sftp access ... shouldn't you have had ssh access?

------
feelix
> The remote machine must have a running SSH service and carry its own copy of
> rsync

Really the machine should just have to be running SSH. The UI could then take
care of spooling up an instance of rsync on the target machine under the hood
as soon as it connects.

~~~
scintill76
I think it means rsync must be installed. It probably starts rsync as you say.

~~~
rzzzt
feelix is probably thinking of transferring an rsync binary first, when it is
not available on the remote end.

~~~
tiernano
How would you easily figure out which version to install? Having a requirement
of rsync already installed on the box sounds reasonable, compared to having
x86, x64, arm32, arm64, and the rest binaries in the client download...

~~~
scintill76
And that's not counting different OS's, different dependencies such as libc.
In my opinion those things would be far out of scope for this project.

~~~
therein
I agree that it is beyond the scope of this project but a statically linked
(with musl libc) rsync would be possible.

Like these guys: [http://sta.li/](http://sta.li/)

~~~
bonhardcomp
Nice. Am gonna be doing this.

------
pmlnr
How does this compare to SSHFS?
[https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs](https://github.com/libfuse/sshfs)

~~~
bonhardcomp
As far as speed goes: Transfers: ~1000s times faster (thanks to Rsync as
fimdomeio says); Browsing: ~10x (thanks Paramiko); Deletion: ~100x (SSH/rsync
beats SFTP recursion). Although one day I am going to write a FUSE/driver that
implements all this and avails it for SSHFS, because it's hard to beat that
Finder integration...

~~~
warrenm
How is it going to get "~1000s times faster" _ust_ by using rsync? Rsync'll
still be using the ssh channel to connect

Unless by "~1000s times faster" it means "skip all the files it doesn't need
to transfer" ... which is _not_ transferring _faster_ \- it's transferring
_less_

------
jakobegger
This looks like a brilliant tool! It's always annoyed me how slow copying
stuff over the network using a GUI is -- especially folders with many files.

For example copying a 300MB folder from one Mac to another over Wifi took 10
minutes (using the Finder). Then I tried using rsync from the command line,
and it took just 15 seconds.

I don't often use rsync, so I always have to look up the required flags every
time I use it. A friendly GUI is greatly appreciated!

------
lvbu
Is there something similar to this for ubuntu ?

~~~
bonhardcomp
FWIW this is written in PyQt so it'll easily port over to Ubuntu and Windows,
will post again here when done.

